# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  ilnur Öevik ve Aydın Doğan dol..

## atoybil

BİR TüCCAR GAZETECİNİN İBRET BELGELERİ

Kuva-yı Medya, Irakğta bağımsız bir Kürdistanğın kurulması için Talabani ve Barzaniğye danışmanlık yapmasının karşılığı 65 milyon dolarlık ihaleyle ödüllendirilen Tüccar Gazeteci İlnur üevikğin çok değil 3 yıl önce borcunu ödeyemediği için evine haciz geldiğini ve hakkında hapis cezası verildiğini belgeledi.

İlnur üevik 2001 yılında Ahmet Bayrak adlı bir işadamına 1 milyon 57 bin 109 Alman Markı borç taktı. Borcunu ödememesi üzerine Bayrakğın avukatları önce evine daha sonra çalıştığı gazeteye haciz getirdiler. 

Haciz memurlarına ğHiç malım mülküm yokğ diye yalan söyleyen İlnur üevik, Turkish Daily News gazetesini sattığı Aydın Doğanğdan aldığı paranın bir bölümünü oluşturan 200.000 $ ve 13.000 adet Doğan Holding hissesini mal beyanında bildirmeyince ğyalan mal beyanında bulunmakğ suçundan 1 ay hapse mahkum oldu.

üevikğin görüldüğü yerde tutuklanması için hakkında çıkarılan ARAMA belgesi:

HAKKI İLNUR- 

20/05/2002 ARANAN-EMİNüNü İLüE EMNİYET MüDüRLüĞü BEYAZIT POLİS KARAKOLUNUN 01/02/2002 GüN VE B-05.1.EGM.4.34.47.23.BTİ.01/659 NOLU SAYILI YAZISINA İSTİNADEN ARANMAKTADIR.

İLNUR üEVİKğİN YALAN MAL BEYANI

ğGayrimenkulum malım yoktur, menkul olarak otomobilim yoktur. Menkul olarak zorunlu ev eşyalarım vardır ve ancak bunlar Ankara 5. İcra Müdürlüğüğnün 2000/5102 esas sayılı dosyası ile hacizlidir.

Doğan Daily News Aşğde Genel Yayın Yönetmeni olarak çalışıyorum. Aylık gelirim 275.000.000 TLğdir. Maaşımın üzerinde Ankara 5. İcra Müdürlüğüğnün 2000/5102 esas sayılı dosyası ile haciz vardır.

Mal beyanı olarak arz ediyorum.ğ

AYDIN DOĞANğIN HİMAYESİNDE YALANLAR

Kuva-yı Medyağnun ulaştığı belgelere göre; hakkında icra takiplerinin sürdüğü ve polis tarafından Türkiyeğnin dört bir yanında arandığı günlerde, İlnur üevikğin Doğan Turkish Daily Newsğdaki ortağı Aydın Doğanğın himayesinde olduğu ortaya çıktı.

Mal beyanında kendisini sıradan bir gazete çalışanıymış gibi gösteren İlnur üevik, oysa koskoca Doğan Turkish Daily News şirketinin yarıya yakınını elinde bulunduruyordu:

Turkish Daily News Doğan Grubu'na katıldı 

http://arsiv.hurriyetim.com.tr/hur/t...nomi/04eko.htm

21 Ocak 2000 Hürriyet

ğ39 YILDIR Türkiye'nin ilk ve tek İngilizce gazetesi olarak yayın hayatını sürdüren Turkish Daily News, Doğan Medya Grubu'na katıldı. Katılım anlaşması dün imzalandı. Buna göre, Doğan Yayın Holding, Turkish Daily News'un yüzde 51'ini aldı. Bu alışverişle birlikte Doğan Turkish Daily News adlı yeni bir şirket kuruldu.

TüRKİYE'nin ilk ve tek günlük İngilizce gazetesi Turkish Daily News, Doğan Medya Grubu'na katıldı. Doğan Yayın Holding, 39 yıldır yayın hayatında olan Turkish Daily News'un yüzde 51'ini aldı. Bu alışverişle birlikte Doğan Turkish Daily News adıyla yeni bir şirket kuruldu. Katılım anlaşması dün Doğan Medya Grup Başkanı Mehmet Ali Yalçındağ, Medya Grup Başkan Yardımcısı Ertuğrul üzkök ve Turkish Daily News Yönetim Kurul Başkanı İlnur üevik arasında imzalandı. İmza törenine Doğan Medya Grup Başkan Yardımcısı Soner Gedik ile Turkish Daily News Yazıişleri Müdürü Mine üevik katıldı.

Doğan Yayın Holding, Turkish Daily News gazetesinin yüzde 51 hissesini alırken, yüzde 49 üevik Ailesi'nde kaldı. Turkish Daily News'un isim ve diğer hakları, Doğan Yayın Holding ve Turkish Daily News'un Doğan Turkish Daily News adıyla kurduğu yeni şirkete devredildi. Turkish Daily News Gazetesi'nin Doğan Medya Grubu'na katılmasına ilişkin tören Ankara'da dün yapıldı.ğ

Tüccar Gazeteci İlnur üevikğin mal beyanında söylediği bir diğer yalan da Aydın Doğanğdan 275.000.000 TL maaş aldığını ifade etmesiydi. Milyon dolarlık şirketin hissedarlarından biri olan İlnur üevikğin mal beyanında kendisini sıradan maaşlı bir çalışan gibi göstermesi ve beyanın yapıldığı gün (yani 20 Mayıs 2002 tarihinde dolar kuru Alış 1.425.000 TL Satış 1.440.000 TL) eline 192 dolar geçtiğini bildirmesi dikkat çekti.

Bu arada üevikğin alacaklısına kaptırmamak için ev eşyaları, maaş ve hisse senetlerinin üzerinde olduğunu ifade ettiği haczin de, Doğan Yayın Holding tarafından konulduğu ve aralarında da Rehin Sözleşmesi imzaladıkları ortaya çıktı.

üevikğin yalan mal beyanında bulunmak suçundan çarptırıldığı 1 ay hapis cezasından çıkarılan af sayesinde kurtulduğu öğrenildi.

Bütün bu olaylar yaşanır ve İlnur üevik Türkiyeğnin dört bir yanında polis tarafından aranırken, Medya Patronu Aydın Doğan ile Doğan Daily News Aşğde ortaklıklarının devam etmesi dikkat çekti. Bütün bu gelişmelerden haberdar olan Aydın Doğan Tüccar Gazeteci İlnur üevik ile ortaklığını, Kürt Tacirleri Talabani ve Barzaniğye yanaşarak 65 milyon dolarlık ihale kaptığını açıklamasına kadar sürdürdü.

Gazeteci Yazar Emin üölaşanğın Tüccar Gazeteci İlnur üevikğin Kürt Tacirlerinden 65 milyon dolarlık ihale kapmasıyla ilgili olarak 23 Haziran 2004 tarihinde kaleme aldığı Tüccar gazetecilik başlıklı ağır makalesi üzerine Aydın Doğan, İlnur üevik ile ortaklığını ayırmak zorunda kaldı. 

Ancak üölaşanğın yazısına ertesi gün 24 Haziran 2004 tarihinde Sabah gazetesinden cevap yazan Mehmet Barlas Aydın Doğan ile İlnur üevikğin ortak olduklarını hatırlatarak ğİlnur üevik, "Doğan Daily News" şirketinde, Aydın Doğan'ın ortağı. Yani bir "Patron" aynı zamanda. İlnur üevik, Irak'ta iş yapıyormuş ortak olduğu diğer şirketle. Aydın Doğan da, diğer şirketi "Petrol Ofisi" ile, Irak'ta dolaylı ve doğrudan iş yapmıyor mu?ğ diye sordu.

HAKKI iLNUR üEVİK KİMDİR ?

27 Haziran 1952

Ankara doğumlu 

İngiltere Warwick üniversitesi İşletme mezunu 

1973 yılında babası İlhan üevikğin sahibi olduğu Turkish Daily News Gazetesiğnde çalışmaya başladı. 

Evli 5 çocuk sahibi 

Gazeteleri Turkish Daily News 12 Eylül döneminde hükümet tarafından verilen ğözel ödeneklerğ sayesinde son teknoloji baskı makinaları alarak atılım yaptı. Daha sonra Milli Piyango biletlerinin basım işlerini alarak işi büyüttüler. 

üevik meslek yaşamı boyunca başta Süleyman Demirel olmak üzere, Turgut üzal, Tansu üiller (üzer Uçuran üillerği Başbakanlık Konutuğnda büyükelçiler ile buluşturup toplantının tutanakçılığını yaparak bir protokol skandalına imza attı) ve Necmettin Erbakan gibi isimlerin ğDanışmanlığınığ üstlendi. 

ABDğde Beyaz Saray bahçesinde Demirelğin şapkasını taşırken çekilen fotoğraf üevikğin meslek hayatını gözler önüne seren tipik bir örnekti. 

ABDğde yapılan bir başka toplantıda kendi bastırdığı özel davetiye ile RP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Abdullah Gülğü Dışişleri Bakan Yardımcısı olarak tanıtması skandalına da bulaştı. Hep yaptığı devlet büyükleri ile büyükelçilikler arasında mesaj taşıma işini abarttığı için Demirel tarafından yanından uzaklaştırıldı. Demirel kendisi ile uzun bir süre konuşmadı. 

Gazetesini ticari amaçlarla kullanan üevik hazırladığı yabancı ülke ekleri için büyükelçiliklerden büyük meblağlarda paralar aldı. 

İlnur üevik APOğnun İmralığdaki duruşmalarında Erbakan ile Apo arasında mesaj alışverişinde görev almakla suçlandı.

Duruşmada, Refahyol hükümeti döneminde bir mektuplaşma olduğunu ve Suriye'deki temsilcilerine iki mektup geldiğini ifade eden ücalan, mektupların kapatılan RP'nin eski genel başkanı Necmettin Erbakan tarafından gönderildiğini söyledi.

Mahkeme Başkanı Okyay'ın sorusu üzerine ücalan, bu mektubun yanında olmadığını, ancak arşivde bulunduğunu söyledi. ücalan, ''Aracı olarak gazeteci İlnur üevik gönderilecekti, ancak bunun yerine mektuplar geldi'' dedi. ücalan, Erbakan'ın gönderdiği mektupta ekonomik ve sosyal paket açılmak istenildiği, şiddet ortamının bunu engellediği ve kendilerine ğğBunu durdurursanız iyi olurğğ denildiğini anlattı ve kendisinin de bunu kabul ettiğini söyledi.

İlnur üevik daha önce de sağ kolu İsmet İmsetği üzal ile Apo arasında PKK kuryeliği yapmakla görevlendirmiş ve bunun ortaya çıkması üzerine İmsetği Londra temsilcisi yapıp yurtdışına kaçırmıştı. Terör örgütünü tanıtım broşürünü andıran ğThe PKKğ adlı İngilizce kitabı tesislerinde bastırıp TDN yayınları ibaresini koyduran üevik, İngiltereğye kaçmasının ardından uzun yıllar İmsetğe TDN kadrosundan maaş ödemeyi de ihmal etmedi. üevikğin sağ kolu İmsetğin PKKğnın yayın organı üzgür Politika gazetesinde yazılar yazması bu ilişkilerin asla bir raslantı olmadığının en somut kanıtıydı.

üevik ailesinin sahibi oldukları matbaanın 12 Eylül öncesi ve sonrasında radikal ve şeriat yanlısı yayınları bastığı için çok kereler Cumhuriyet Savcılıklarıyla başı belaya girdi. 

Yaşamı boyunca hep ğyanar dönerğ bir profil çizdi Erbakanğın danışmanlığı yaptığı dönemde bir yandan türbana destek verip, 8 yıl eğitime karşı çıkarken, Ankarağnın en lüks semtlerinden Arjantin Caddesinde açtığı TDN Cafeğde ğiçki ruhsatı olmadığı haldeğ içki sattı. üankaya Emniyet Müdürlüğü ğruhsatsız içki satışındanğ TDN Cafeğyi 2 kez bastı. 

Bosna Hersek için toplanan paralı iç etmekle suçlanan Süleyman Mercümekğin aklanması için Hulki Cevizoğlu tarafından hazırlanan danışıklı dövüş programda Refah ve Mercümekğin sözcülüğünü üstlendiği için başta Emin üölaşan olmak üzere bütün medya ve kamuoyunun tepkisini üzerine topladı. 

Ankara Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Melih Gökçek ile birlikte Türk Dışişleri Bakanlığığnın ambargo yasağına rağmen Güney Afrikağdan kömür getirtilmesi işini organize etti. Bu ticareti daha sonra üin ile devam ettirdi. Bu ilişkilerin devamı olarak yine Ankara Büyükşehir Belediyesinin milyarlarca tutarındaki baskı ve tanıtım işlerini matbaasında yaptırdı. Gökçek de üevikğin İncekğteki dağ başındaki villasının kapısına kadar asfalt döşettirdi. 

Fener Rum Patriği Bartholomeos'un babası vefat ettiğinde Turkish Daily News olarak yayınladığı 3 sütunluk ölüm ilanı metninde Bartholomeos'tan "Greek Ecumenical Patriarch" yani "Rum Ekümenik (Evrensel) Patriği" olarak söz ederek diplomatik bir skandala imza attı.

Kombassanğın ABDğde satın aldığı giyim mağazasının hisselerinin alımı, yasal işlemler ve tanıtım kokteylini organize etti. 

AKP'den siyasete atılan İlnur üevik ön seçim yoklamasında umduğunu bulamadı. üevik, 125 oy almasına rağmen listeye giremedi.

Sahibi olduğu Turkish Daily News'un yüzde 51'ini Doğan Yayın Holdingğe satarak Aydın Doğanğın ortağı oldu. Satışın ardından Doğan Turkish Daily News adlı yeni bir şirket kuruldu. 

Aydın Doğanğın ortağı iken Barzani tarafından Kuzey Irakğta kurulan Kürt Televizyonu için bütün altyapı ve donanımın satın alınması ve kurulması işini üstlendi. Aynı dönemde aldığı 65 milyon dolarlık ihale ile Erbilğde Selahattin üniversitesi Kampusünü ve Süleymaniye Havaalanığnı ortaklarıyla birlikte yaptı.

Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gül ile çok yakın ilişkiler içinde bulunan ve ona danışmanlık yapan İlnur üevik ve Cengiz üandar Talabani ile İstanbul'da gizlice buluştu. 2,5 saat süren yemeğe katılanların Dışişleri Bakanlığı'nın protokol arabasıyla taşınması dikkat çekti.

üEVİKğİN şİRKETLERİ 

TDN Eğlence ve Turizm Aş 

Sermayesi 5 milyar TL 

ğTurizm ve eğlence sektörüne yönelik tesisler kurarak işletmek ve seyahat acentaları oluşturmakğ 

Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı yüzde 50 hisse sahibi 

TDN İthalat İhracat Taşımacılık Taahhüt Ticaret ve Sanayii Aşğ 

Sermayesi 30 milyar TL

şirketin kurucuları arasında babası, karısı, kız kardeşi ve eski AP milletvekillerinden Recep üzel vardı.

ISC üzel Tıp Hizmetleri Eğitim, Ticaret ve Sanayi LTD 

Sermayesi 500 milyar TL 
 
ğüocuk hastalıklarına yönelik teşhis ve tedavi merkezleri oluşturmakğ 

Yüzde 50 hisse sahibi 

PAN-EV Ltd

ğAmerika ve Kanadağdan ithal edilen lüks ahşap prefabrik villa üretimiğ 

EMBRACE Ltd 

Giyim iç çamaşır üretim ve ithalat 

FLU İü GİYİM Sanayi ve Ticaret Anonim şirketi

Sermayesi 100 milyar TL

ürme ve tekstil

----------


## atoybil

AYDIN DOĞANğIN PORNO SABIKASI

Porno yayıncılık yapmak suçundan 3 ayrı dosyadan mahkum olup bu suçlarının sabıkasına işlendiği Kuva-yı Medya tarafından ortaya çıkarılan Aydın Doğan, utanç duyduğu bu porno sabıkasını allem kallem edip sildirtmeyi başardı ama Kuva-yı Medya arşivlerini sildirtmesi mümkün değil.

Medya Patronu Aydın Doğanğın sabıkalanmasına neden olan suçu ğporno, mastürbasyon, oral seks, lezbiyen ve grup seksi görüntüleyen fotoğraflarğ yayınlamaktan kaynaklandı. 

Medya Patronu Aydın Doğanğın sahibi olduğu Tempo dergisinin 14 şubat 1996 tarih ve 7 sayılı nüshasında ğtümü porno nitelikte, mastürbasyon yapan, oral seks, lezbiyen ilişkiler ve grup seksi görüntüleyen fotoğraflarğ ile pornografik düzeyde yazılar yayınlanması üzerine Cumhuriyet Savcılığı dava açtı. 

Adreslerine yapılan tebligatlara rağmen açılan davanın hiçbir duruşmasına katılmayan Medya Patronu Aydın Doğan, mahkeme tarafından Türk Ceza Kanunuğnun porno yayıncılığını yasaklayan 426. maddesine göre ğsuçluğ bulunarak ağır para cezasına çarptırıldı. 

Davayı karara bağlayan hakimin Aydın Doğan hakkında çok sayıda bu tür dava olduğu gerekçesiyle ertelemediği ve herhangi bir ceza indirimde bulunmadığı dava sonrasında hüküm Yargıtay tarafından da onanarak kesinleşti ve porno yayıncılık suçu Aydın Doğanğın siciline işlendi.

Aydın Doğanğın avukatlarının Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcısına bizzat giderek ğDavaya giren stajyer avukat kız itiraz dilekçesine imza atmamış o nedenle hükmün bozulmasını talep ediyoruzğ itirazları ğzaman aşımığ nedeniyle fayda etmedi.

Kuva-yı Medyağnın yayını üzerine konudan haberdar olan ve milletvekili Nazlı Ilıcak, 16 Temmuz 2001 tarihinde İçişleri Bakanı Rüştü Kazım Yücelen tarafından yanıtlanmak üzere bir soru önergesi verdi.

http://www2.tbmm.gov.tr/d21/7/7-4621s.pdf

Nazlı Ilıcak 7/4621-11276 esas sayılı önergesinde şu soruları gündeme getirmişti:

1. Basın Kanunuğnun 7.maddesi çerçevesinde müstehcen ve hayasızca yayından mahkum olanlar mevkute sahibi olabilir mi ?

2. Olmazsa müstehcen yayından mahkum olup, cezası kesinleşen Aydın DOĞAN (porno yayıncılıktan mahkum olduğunu gösteren belgeye göre nasıl hala çok sayıda gazetede imtiyaz sahibi gözükebiliyor ?

3. Bu konuda İstanbul Valiliği uyarılacak mı ?

Verdiği soru önergesiyle yetinmeyen Ilıcak, 20 Temmuz 2001 tarihinde de, İstanbul Valiliği'ne bir dilekçeyle başvurdu. Ilıcak dilekçesinde Hürriyet/Milliyet/Radikal vs. gibi gazetelerin imtiyaz sahibi olan Aydın Doğan'ın, 4.2.1997'de Türk Ceza Kanunu'nun 426'ncı maddesine göre, "halkın ar ve haya duygularını inciten veya cinsi arzularını tahrik ve istismar eder nitelikte genel ahlaka aykırı yayın yapmaktan" mahkÃ»m edildiğini hatırlattı ve Basın Kanunu'nun 6'ncı maddesinin icabının yerine getirilmesini talep etti. Ilıcak aynı şekilde İçişleri Bakanlığı'na da bir müracaatta bulundu.

Ilıcakğın başvurusu üzerine, İçişleri Bakanlığı Hukuk Müşavirleri 13 Aralık 2001 tarihinde, ğBasın Kanunu'nun 5'inci ve 7'nci maddeleri uyarınca, bu cezaları almış kişilerin mevkute sahibi ve mesul müdür olamayacağı hususunun ilgililere bildirilmesiğ istikametinde rapor hazırladılar. 

Aydın Doğan hakkındaki bu raporun gönderildiği İstanbul Valiliği gerekeni yapmadı.

Aynı şekilde Aydın Doğanğın aralarının su sızmadığı Mesut Yılmaz hükümetinin İçişleri Bakanı Rüştü Kazım Yücelen de soru önergesine yanıt vermeyerek gündemden düşmesini sağladı.

Aydın Doğanğın porno dosyası aynen bugün Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu (Kuva-yı Medya Sayı 247) ve TBMM Yolsuzlukları Araştırma Komisyonuğnun (Kuva-yı Medya Sayı 248) raporlarında olduğu gibi sümenaltı edilerek zaman kazanıldı ve bu arada Meclisğte Basın Kanunu değiştirilerek, Aydın Doğan'ın porno sabıkasının imtiyaz sahipliğine engel olma sorunu ortadan kaldırıldı.

Aydın Doğanğın Basın Kanunuğnun 5. ve 7 maddelerine göre sahibi olduğu medya kuruluşlarında yazıişleri müdürlüğü ve imtiyaz sahipliği yapmasına kanunen engel olan porno sabıkasını sildirtmek için TBMMğde özel Basın Kanunu çıkartıldı.

2001 yılında Aydın Doğanğın lobi faaliyetleri üzerine Basın Kanunuğnun 5. ve 7. maddelerinde yer alan "Müstehcen ve hayasızca yayından hüküm giyenlerin yazı işleri müdürü ve gazete imtiyaz sahibi olamayacağınağ dair hüküm kaldırılarak müstehcen neşriyattan ceza alanların imtiyaz sahibi olabilmelerinin yolu açıldı.

Sabıka kağıt üzerinde temizlendi ancak kamuoyu vicdanında kaldığ

Aydın Doğan her gittiği yerde kendisine porno sabıkası sorulmaya başlanınca 22 Temmuz 2001 tarihinde Hürriyet gazetesinden Yalçın Bayerği çağırarak kendisine şu soruyu sordurtmak zorunda kaldı:

ğSon günlerde bazı gazetelerde porno yayıncılıktan mahkÃ»m olduğunuz yazılıyor. Kamuoyu bu konuda çok hassas. Bu soru bana da sık sık soruluyor. Sizden en azından bir açıklama bekleniyor.

PORNO YAYINDA ELEşTİRİLER HAKLI

ğBu olay TEMPO Dergisi'nde yayınlanan bir yazı ve fotoğrafla ilgili... Bu yayının yapıldığı sırada ben Hürriyet dergi grubunu daha yeni almıştım. Hürriyet'in sorunlarıyla ilgileniyordum. Dergi grubu da bana daha sonra geçmişti. İtiraf edeyim ki, o sırada dergi grubuyla fazla ilgilenemedim. O günlerde TEMPO ve benzeri dergilerde bazı ekler veriliyormuş. Yakın çevremden tenkitler alınca bunların haklı olduklarını anladım. Hemen kaldırılması konusunda talimat verdim. Nitekim kaldırıldı da... Bundan ben de üzüntü duydum. Ama şunu bilmeni isterim ki, beni yakından tanıyanlar gayet iyi bilir, benim aile yapım da, ahlak anlayışım da, kafa yapım da bu tür yayınlara karşıdır. şimdi benim de karşı olduğum bir olay, bana karşı kullanılmak isteniyor. Ne diyeyim, bizler başkalarını eleştirme hakkını kendimizde görüyorsak, onların da bizi eleştirme haklarını kabul etmemiz gerekir. Yine de adımın porno kelimesi ile yan yana telaffuz edilmesinden büyük üzüntü duyduğumu söylemek istiyorum.ğ

http://www.hurriyetim.com.tr/yazarla...d~10982,00.asp

Aydın Doğan ğBenim aile yapım da, ahlak anlayışım da, kafa yapım da bu tür yayınlara karşıdırğ diyordu ancak Ayşe Armanğın yatak odası muhabbetleri, Serdar Turgutğun penis yazıları, Ertuğrul üzkökğün Gay güzellemeleri, Hadi Uluenginğin sapık fantezileri hep Aydın Doğanğın sahibi olduğu yayın kuruluşları vasıtasıyla Türk kamuoyuna sunuldu.

İşTE AYDIN DOĞANğIN PORNO SABIKASININ BELGESİ


Bakırköy 

2. ASLİYE CEZA MAHKEMESİ 

K A R A R

Esas No : 1996/344 

Karar No : 1997/1638 

C.M.U No : 1996/4666 

Hakim : Yılmaz Aktan 24233 

C.Savcısı : R.Yaşar Kızılhan 21173 

Katip : Fatma üopan 

Davacı : K.H. 

Müşteki : 

Sanıklar : 1- AYDIN DOĞAN : İrfan ile Yaşar dan olma 15.4.1936 doğumlu, Gümüşhane, Kelkit, Büyükcami C:002/01, S:11, K:24 de nüf.kayıtlı olup halen, Tempo Dergisi Sahibi Hürriyet Tesisleri Güneşli Medya Towers adresinde bulunur. 

2- ALİ LüTFİ TINü : Mustafa Rıfat ile Mufahhar dan olma 1950 doğumlu İstanbul, Kadıköy, Caferağa mah. nüf kayıtlı olup halen Tempo Dergisi sorumlu yazı işleri müdürü Hürriyet Tesisileri Güneşli Medya Towers adresinde bulunur. 

Vekilleri : Av.Aslıhan Dumlu Hürriyet Tesisleri Güneşli 

Suç : Müstehcen neşriyat yapmak 

Suç Tarihi : 14 şubat 1996 

Karar Tarihi : 4.2.1997 

Yukarda açık kimliği yazılı bulunan sanıklar hakkında mahkememize açılan kamu davasının yapılan duruşması sonunda; 

GEREĞİ DüşüNüLDü / 

Sanık Aydın Doğan'ın imtiyaz sahibi ve sanık Ali Lütfi Tınç'ın sorumlu yazı işleri müdürü olduğu "TEMPO" isimli derginin 14.2.1996 tarih ve 7 sayılı nüshasında baştan sona kadar çıplak kadın-erkek fotoğrafları olduğu, bu resimlerin porno nitelikte olup, aynı nitelikte yazılarla halkın ar ve haya duygularını rencide edici, cinsi arzuları tahrik ve istismar edici, genel ahlaka aykırı müstehcen neşriyat yaptığı öne sürülmüştür. 

Sanıklara usulüne uygun tebligat yapılmış, sanıklar duruşmaya gelmediğinden mevzuata göre ve CMUK'nun 225 maddesine göre yargılama sanıkların yokluğunda vekillerinin yüzüne karşı yürütülmüştür. 

Dosyada Başbakanlık küçükleri muzır neşriyattan koruma kurulu raporu olduğu, yasa gereği müstehcenlik konusunda bilirkişilik yapması gereken tek kuruluş olduğundan bu kurulunda dosyada raporu olduğundan başkaca bilirkişi tetkikatına gerek görülmemiştir. 

II- GEREKüE : 

Suç konusu olan ve müstehcen yayın yapıldığı iddia edilen, sahibi ve sanık Aydın Doğan ve sorumlu yazı işleri müdürü sanık Ali Lütfi Tınç'ın olan aylık derginin baştan sona çıplak kadın-erkek fotoğrafları ile dolu olup, bu fotoğrafların tümü porno nitelikte olduğu, örneğin cinsel uzuvları görünen, mastürbasyon yapan, oral seks, lezbiyen ilişkiler, sergileyen kadın fotoğrafları, grup seksi görüntüleyen, cinsel uzuvları görüntüleyen, kadın-erkek cinsi münasebetleri görüntüleyen fotoğraflar bulunmakla, cinsi münasebeti ve çeşitli cinsel hareketleri pornografik düzeyde anlatan ve sergileyen yazılar olduğu, görülmektedir. Bu anlatımlar halkın ar ve haya duygularını incitici, cinsel arzuları istismar ve tahrik edici, nitelikte olup argo ve edep dışı kelimelerle dolu olduğu anlaşılmaktadır. 

Başbakanlık küçükleri muzır neşriyattan koruma kurulu raporunda da açıklandığı üzere bu tüm fotoğraf, yazı ve çizimler toplumun sosyal normları ile çatışmaktadır. İnsanlar ilk yaradılışlarından bu yana cinsel uzuvlarını kapatmışlardır. Toplumumuzun ahlak anlayışı kuralları örf ve adetleri cinsi münasebetin ve cinsel uzuvların teşhirine varan çıplaklığı mücerret çıplaklık olarak düşünmek ve kabul etmek imkanındadır. Toplum din, ahlak, örf ve adet, moda, hukuk gibi sosyal normlarına uymak zorunluluğu vardır. Bu insanlar arasındaki münasebetlerin temelidir. Basının da bu normlara uyma zorunluluğu var olduğu gibi ikaz etme hatırlatma zorunluluğu vardır. 

Toplumun genç neslin yetişmesi ile devamlılığını ve yaşamını sürdürür. ürneğin bilgilenen ve büyüyen gençlerimizin bu tür ahlak dışı halkın ar ve haya duygularını inciten yayınlardan onların korunmaları gereklidir. Onların bedeni, zihin, ruh ve bilimsel düşünce gücüne geniş bir dünya görüşüne sahip insan haklarına saygılı kişilik ve teşebbüse değer veren topluma karşı sorumluluk duyan yapıcı ve yaratıcı ve verimli kişiler olarak yetiştirilmesinin hedef alındığı milli ahlak, milli kültürün bozulup yozlaşmasından kendisine has şekli ile evrensel kültürel içinde korunup geliştirilmesi gereklidir. 

Müstehcenlik toplumun ar ve haya duygularını inciten, içinde yaşadığı toplumun ahlak ve kültür anlayışına ters olan eylemler dizgesidir. Bizim toplumumuzun bu konudaki değer yargıları dergideki yazı, resim ve çizimlerin bu konuda en hoş görülü toplumu dahi rahatsız edici niteliktedir. 

Suç konusu ve Aydın Doğan'ın imtiyaz sahibi, Ali Lütfi Tınç'ın sorumlu yazı işleri müdürü olduğu "TEMPO" isimli derginin başbakanlık küçükleri muzır neşriyattan koruma kurulu raporunda sonuç kısmında belirlendiği gibi dergideki yer alan fotoğraf, yazı ve çizimlerin küçüklerin maneviyatı üzerinde muzır tesir yaratacağı, 1117 sayılı kanunun 3266 sayılı kanunla ilave edilen ek-2 maddesinin kapsamına girdiği, ayrıca halkın ar ve haya duygularını incitici, cinsel arzuları tahrik ve istismar edici nitelikte genel ahlaka aykırı olduğu, sanıkların yayımlamakla müspet suçu işlediği sonuç ve kanaatine varılmıştır. 

III.HüKüM : 

1- İdare merkezi Güneşli Medya Towers adresinde bulunan "TEMPO" isimli derginin 14.2.1996 tarih ve 7 sayılı nüshasında müstehcen neşriyat yapıldığı anlaşıldığından sanık Aydın Doğan'ın eylemine uyan TCK'nun 426/2 maddesine göre derginin bir önceki ay (Ocak 1996) tarihli fiili satış miktarı 20.751 adet, birim satış tutarı 100.000 lira toplam satış tutarı 2.075.100.000 liranın %90'ı olan 1.867.590.000 lira ağır para cezası ile cezalandırılmasına, 

Sanığa verilen para cezasının aydan aya taksitler halinde olmak üzere 10 ayda 10 eşit taksitler halinde ödenmesine taksitlerden biri süresinde ödenmediği takdirde geri kalan miktarın tamamının birden alınmasına, 

Sanığın bu suçu ihtiyat haline getirdiğinden mahkememizde de birden çok davalarının bulunduğundan sanık vekilinin 647 sayılı kanunun 6 maddesinin uygulamasına yer olmadığına, 

2- Sanık Ali Lütfi Tınç'ın sorumlu yazı işleri müdürü olduğu anlaşıldığından Sorumlu yazı işleri müdürlerinin hakkında kamu davalarının ve cezalarının ertelenmesi hakkında 4304 sayılı yasa gereği ERTELENMESİNE- 3 yıl içinde kasıtlı bir suç işlediği takdirde davanın kaldığı yerden devamına, 

Dava konusu derginin TCK'nun 427/son maddesine göre zoralımına ve imhasına, 

Aşağıda ayrıntıları gösterilen 200.000 lira yargılama giderinin ertelenen sanık için yargılama gideri çıkartıldıktan sonra sanık Aydın Doğan'dan alınmasına dair sanıkların yokluğunda sanıklar vekilinin yüzüne karşı C.Savcısının huzurunda verilen karar açıkça ve usulünce okunup anlatıldı. 14.12.1997 

katip 

http://www.acikistihbarat.com/Kuva-y...SAYI%20253.htm

----------

